# Adult Games for Charity Halloween Bash



## xkwisit (Oct 9, 2009)

So excited here! A friend just asked me to be the fun coordinator for a Rock n Roll Charity Halloween Party he is throwing to raise money for Cradle Beach which is a camp for diabled children. 

Anyway, he asked me to be in charge of the games. I need to make sure they are fun, cool enough for adults to play & grand enough to help raise more money. It's an 18 & over party. Does anyone have any cool ideas to help me out. The games we always play at my parties include kids & adults and I'm not sure how I can incorporate getting people to pay to play.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like fun.

Maybe some of these old threads will help you out, or at least give you a start.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16747&highlight=games

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11607&highlight=games

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13423&highlight=games


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Have a pumpkin carving contest for a few prizes ($$, a nice bottle of liquor, gift certificate to a nice restaurant). Get a pile of pumpkins, sone sharpies, a few sawzalls and jig saws and some carving tools ( visit "extremepumpkins.com"). You would be surprised at how much fun adults have doing this .. At least until someone has too much tequila and decides to " help" the neighbors with their pumpkins!


----------

